# Sale. 6-Quarts Mobil 1 Full Synthetic Motor Oil: 5w20 or 10w30 $26, 5w30 $24 After $12 Rebate + Free Shipping



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...2f64a8306e0f&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Found on slickdeals. Enjoy.

Edited 05/19/2014. I see some people still look at this 1 month old post. Prices, shown in the title were available for just a week or may be two. Now Amazon is back to original(higher) prices.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

*It is back again.*

http://www.amazon.com/Mobil-44975-5..._s_sp_9_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1A8GKKEH57ES4RDKZGCN


----------

